# New Bundling rule



## jmessick (Jul 17, 2013)

Effective 7-01-2013 E/M codes are being bundled with procedures with 00-10 day global! Does anyone have any thoughts or direct links that possible would help with determining if E/M would be justified if our patients expect a full body exam due to history of skin cancer.  I can't imagine if our doctors do this and feel the need to do a procedure we are not able to bill for an E/M.  

Thanks


----------



## hudiknight (Jul 17, 2013)

Our understanding is that you ignore all examination/evaluation that leads up to the biopsy or cryosurgery, and then see if there is a medically necessary E/M documented for another diagnosis.  We are trying the V10.82/V10.83 for personal hx of skin cancer/melanoma but unless there is a another bonifide diagnosis with appropriate HPI, exam, MDM etc then no E/M is going to be allowed.  It's quite shocking, but true. The exam and MDM etc to determine that a biopsy of a lesion is needed during the course of a full skin exam is now included in the biopsy code (and other 10 day global period codes).


----------



## jmessick (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks, After talking to a member of AAD this is correct.  I would like to add because I can pick our notes in so many different ways.  
What would you do if a new patient comes in with rash. Examed multiple body areas gave a prescription along with doing a biopsy to diagnosis rash.  Would you bill E/M?


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Jul 25, 2013)

I read through these articles from AAD and found them extremely helpful.  I love how simple it is put " One should subtract the entire E/M component included in a given procedure's valuation and then see what amount of E/M service is left. If nothing is left, then a separate E/M billing is inappropriate. The amount of what is left “stands alone” and is used to determine the level of E/M service to be billed with the 25 modifier. "


http://www.aad.org/dw/monthly/2013/june/to-25-or-not-part-one#.UfEoOG1nJkc
and
http://www.aad.org/dw/monthly/2013/july/to-25-or-not-part-two#allpages


----------

